# GM Theftlock 2003



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just get a cheap unit from Crutchfield, along with the module that bypasses the theft lock. We did that with our Trailblazer, so that we could have XMRadio in it.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks, but even the cheap one, is worth more than her car. $25.00 from the wrecker is more appropriate.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Polarzak, I'm not going to elaborate, because my knowledge in this area is strictly limited to a conversation that I had with one of the local GM technicians after I replaced the battery in my '02, and then realized that I had lost or misplaced my unlock code. Anyway, it seems to me that he said that beginning the next year, or 2003, the radios were vehicle specific, or whatever, meaning that those equipped with Theftlock would not work until they were programmed to the vehicle, which could only be done by the dealer. A bit of a pain in the butt, I know, but, on the the other hand, it doesn't make a lot of sense to install a security system and then post the procedure to get around it on the internet. That said, I would think that they might ask for a receipt for the purchase of the radio as well.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks DexterII, I have a feeling you might be correct. Apparently the later radios are tied to the VIN, and so the BCM must be programmed to recognize the new radio. I will still pick this one up and give the "press the buttons and search for a code" trick, and if not successful, take it to the dealer. I already called and they want $40.00.
I will have the bill from the auto wrecker.


----------

